# Homemade tackle boxes? Show me your tackle box projects



## minicuda (Mar 23, 2011)

Been thinking about building a tackle box. I'm sure some have done this on here. Lets see em.


----------



## minicuda (Mar 24, 2011)

No one has made a tackle box? My great grandpa built an awesome one many many years ago. Grandma was trying to find it the other day that's what got me thinking about it.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to build a couple in my boat. Small ones in the front, and back. But they will be built to hold Musky baits. Basically just carpeted boxes with vinyl gutter inside for hanging baits in.

My dad made a home made musky box years ago, and I would do ANYTHING to have that thing. It got ruined when my brother "stored" it.


----------



## bailey86 (Mar 26, 2011)

:roll: never thought about makeing one sounds like a fun idea but heavy what if you took a 5 gallon bucket and made trays out of partical board ? or something light and made them to drop in to the bucket. with each tray haveing deviders on them ???


----------



## MattR (Mar 26, 2011)

LonLB, you got me thinking a bit regarding building a few in a boat. I am redoing my Tuffy this year and was wondering where to put my tackle box and never could think of a perfect spot for it. The perfect spot in my boat would not be big enough for my whole tackle box to fit into, yet making a few smaller boxes with partitions in them to keep the lures from tangling up would work. They would be built on the sides (inside the boat) where there is really not much room for storage for bigger items anyways in that spot.

Thanks minicuda for starting this thread. I like being able to make my own things instead of buying from a store. Somehow the stuff I make usually lasts a bit longer because I do not want to break what I made with my own hands. If you do happen to find that homemade tackle box that your great grandfather made, please post a pic, would love to see the handiwork. 


Matt


----------



## minicuda (Mar 27, 2011)

Lets make some custom boxes. My grandad made his out of real nice wood the thing was a work of art. That was my original idea found some plans online and pics of gorgeous boxes. I also was thinking they would be heavy and am now toying with the idea of an aluminum box.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 28, 2011)

MattR said:


> LonLB, you got me thinking a bit regarding building a few in a boat. I am redoing my Tuffy this year and was wondering where to put my tackle box and never could think of a perfect spot for it. The perfect spot in my boat would not be big enough for my whole tackle box to fit into, yet making a few smaller boxes with partitions in them to keep the lures from tangling up would work. They would be built on the sides (inside the boat) where there is really not much room for storage for bigger items anyways in that spot.
> 
> Thanks minicuda for starting this thread. I like being able to make my own things instead of buying from a store. Somehow the stuff I make usually lasts a bit longer because I do not want to break what I made with my own hands. If you do happen to find that homemade tackle box that your great grandfather made, please post a pic, would love to see the handiwork.
> 
> ...




That is exactly what I am going to do. One in back, on the side, and one in front. Smaller boxes. The main built in box will be a space that fits a Flambeu Musky Box I have.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 31, 2011)

I am planning to build my sides were they open and house 2 plano boxes on end, There will be a total of 10 all together. This will al sit under my rod lockers. Pics later, youll understand..


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 15, 2011)

This is mine I built for my boat, 1/2" thick 43" long X 20" high with a 1" thick door. Can be used as a sitting place when underway also. Has 2 separate compartments and holds a whole bunch of plastic boxes, jackets, cushion, first aid kit, etc.. Eazy to build and install. I used cardboard to make the templates because all three supports were just a little smaller than the other because of the curvature of my boat and used cardboard for the outside edge that fits up against the side of the boat. I had to cut the entire box down to match the same height as the front deck. See drawing and pics below.


----------

